# Experiences of working for Paypal?



## Mack (1 Apr 2009)

Hi All,

I am applying for a job in Paypal (Ballycoolin, Blanchardstown) and was wondering what they are like as a company to work for.  I would rather not say the position I am applying for if you don't mind, but its at a manager level.  If you prefer to respond by PM, then feel free.

Second question, I am living in Balbriggan and I know you can get to Blanchardstown via the back of Dublin Airport, but can anyone give me an idea of how long it will take to travel to work assuming I am starting at 9am.

Thanks
Mack


----------



## steph1 (1 Apr 2009)

From AA Route Planner
Balbriggan to Ballycoolin
Time: 0 hr 33 min
Total Distance (Km): 38.14 
convert to miles >>      

 Travel (Km) and then
 to take total (Km)   
 0.0 Start out at Balbriggan,Dublin  Uncl. 0.0  
 0.2 Turn left onto Bridge Street - R132  R132 0.2  
 0.2 (road to) Balbriggan Railway Station  R132 0.4  
 0.1 Turn left onto Chapel Street - R122 (signposted Naul) R122 0.5  
 2.7 At roundabout take the 1st exit, then join the M1 motorway (signposted Dublin) M1 3.3  
 21.3 Leave the M1 at junction 1, then at roundabout take the 3rd exit onto the M50 (signposted Southbound) M50 24.5  
 9.8 Leave the M50 at junction 6, then at roundabout take the 3rd exit onto Blanchardstown Bypass - N3 (signposted Cavan) N3 34.4  
 1.4 At Blanchardstown Roundabout take the 2nd exit onto Blanchardstown Bypass - N3 (signposted Cavan) N3 35.7  
1.7 Branch left, then merge onto unnamed road (signposted Blanchardstown Town Centre) Uncl. 37.4  
 0.4 Continue forward Entering Blanchardstown Uncl. 37.8  
 0.1 At roundabout take the 2nd exit  Uncl. 37.8  
  0.3 Finish at Ballycoolin,Dublin  Uncl. 38.2


----------



## Mack (1 Apr 2009)

Thanks Steph1, I am aware of the directions via M50, but I want to avoid that to be honest.  I'm looking for directions via the "back roads" at the back of the airport.

Thanks.


----------



## steph1 (1 Apr 2009)

Well if you go to the aa route planner and key in the route and fill in the 'via' box it should give you the route you want to go.


----------



## Mack (2 Apr 2009)

Thanks Steph1, will try that.

Anyone able to help me out on my first question - about what its like working for Paypal in Dublin?


----------



## aurelien (3 Apr 2009)

Hi, I also have another question about Paypal in Dublin. I've applied for an internship there, I had an interview two weeks ago and i want to contact them to know if it's ok or not. For that i need the phone number of their offices in Dublin but i can't find it. Does anyone here knows the phone number ?

Thanks in advance for your help

Regards
Aurelien


----------



## mohenley (29 Jun 2009)

I applied to Paypal for Ba role a few weeks back and have still not heard anything. Does anyone know how long they take to respond? Does anyone have an email address or contact details for them as I would like to follow up to see if my application is still being considered or not? Thanks


----------



## suemoo1 (29 Jun 2009)

when heading from balbriggan take turn for airport and drive past the coachmans inn, at that roundabout swing left up the side of airport until you reach another small roundabout,vere left again and following road, this is the back of airport/st.margarets area, you will pass keelings fruit on your right, keep driving until you come to next small roundabout about 3/4 mins then take the right off this roundabout until you come to top of road,builders yard on your right, straight through traffic lights then following signs to ballycoolin about 6/8 mins more, only thing is traffic can be mad busy this way also.. if no traffic i can go from my house in swords just beside airport to blanch shopping centre in 12 15 mins


----------



## Ardiff (29 Jun 2009)

aurelien said:


> Hi, I also have another question about Paypal in Dublin. I've applied for an internship there, I had an interview two weeks ago and i want to contact them to know if it's ok or not. For that i need the phone number of their offices in Dublin but i can't find it. Does anyone here knows the phone number ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> ...




+353 14369001 apparently...it's for uk customers but you should be able to get a direct line to switch if that's not it. An educated guess would be to replace the 1 at the end with a 0.


----------



## allthedoyles (29 Jun 2009)

*1890 943 220*
*(01)4369023*


----------

